# Your thoughts on pumping $$ into a 73 GTO



## dicor (Oct 12, 2012)

I will be in a position next year Dec 2013 to begin searching for a classic car to be used as a driver/car shows. I my younger years I bought my first new car a 1973 Le mans GT Sports Coupe, Aztec Silver. I wanted to buy the GTO but my insurance agent talked me out of it, I was 20 years old. Well 100 years later I find myself still pining away for that GTO. However I need to be practical about it too. I have no interest in buying a roller and bringing it back to life i'd search for a complete car that needs $3 to $4 K of tweaking max. (unless I end up with a great deal).
My question is this: Removing the emotional attachment to a 73 is this a good year GTO to focus on considering available parts, value etc...?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '73 is perhaps the hardest year GTO to restore, with the least available parts. They made very few of them, and most of them are now gone. That said, they were excellent road cars, and with a 455, very strong even with "smog spec" engines. I've always liked them, and have seen _one_ on the road in the last 35-40 years. I have seen a couple of them in very nice condition needing nothing sell for 12-15k in the past 5 years or so. As well as being a one year, small production car, the '73 is also undervalued, and not worth a lot of money. Even 455 examples are cheap, if you can find one. '74's are an odd duck, too, but since they are based on the Nova, parts are somewhat easier to find, except for the GTO specific ones. I've seen a LOT more '74's than '73's. My recommendation: buy the nicest, cleanest '73 GTO you can find. It still won't be that much money, and you can drive and enjoy a fine, distinctive car. All the mechanical parts are available and reasonable. But, again, I can't imagine trying to dig up a hood or a dash for one......Good luck on your quest!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The Can Ams were also a nice take on that platform and i have seen a few of those up for sale in the last few years. The GTO's are rare like GeeTee said, not many were sold with the gas crunch.


----------



## dicor (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input....finding a 73 in nice shape for a reasonable price does not seem to be too difficult and does seem to be the way to go.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

I am thinking if you like the car (and that body style does look good), and you are building it for yourself, then go for it. I have a sentimental attachment to a '77 MGB V8 project that I have been working on (on and off) as well as dumping money into for the better part of 27 years. Does it make a lot of sense to dump money into a MGB roadster? Porbably not, but I like the little car and have a strong sentimental attachment to it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

73's are cool IMO. Had a 73 GS Buick when I was younger and it ran great and handled well for a "big" car. I have a good friend with a mint 73 Olds Cutlas Supreme w/ 455 and it has the nicest interior and ride. Fun cars that are very road trippable! Parts are hard to find though so I would agree that it would pay off to find the nicest one possible.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

dicor said:


> Thanks for the input....finding a 73 in nice shape for a reasonable price does not seem to be too difficult and does seem to be the way to go.


There are two on ebay right now. One, which needs a little work, is a Buy-It_now for around $3,400. The other was restored and is PHS certified, it is a no reserve auction and starting at around $8,750. So yes, even the nice ones are relatively cheap to acquire.


----------



## al3x751 (Apr 30, 2012)

*73 GTO Resto*

If you love restoring cars and really love the 73 GTO go for it, if you look at my other post you can see that I also am doing one, and no the parts are not easy, I have 2 other 73 lemans GTO's plus the one that is being restored just for parts, interior, exterior you name it, it was a lot of treveling to get them too. It is tough, the aftermarket vendors rarely have 73 parts just because due to the low number of them being made there is no point spending the time and resources making parts for such a small market. But hey, if you love the 73, which in my opinion is the best handling and cool looking GTO of them all, go for it! You will have THE rarest GTO made. especially if you get a 4 speed muncie, with matching vin. (Engine doesnt matter everyone blew up there original GTO motor ) but stick with a 400. Go for it man. You will love it. Also ill put more pictures up of my progress sometime.


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I saw a beautiful '73 at the GTOAA Regional event at the Pontiac Museum this summer in Pontiac, IL one of my favorites of the show. If you can find one go for it these are good looking cars. It was a 455 4 speed car Rare!


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

If it's what you want, do it. As far as the money is concerned-would you ever sell it? If the answer in no, then the only person who the money matters to is you. I came across a numbers matching '73 in my area last fall for $1200, and almost pulled the trigger. It needed a ton of body work though, and that's one thing my garage isn't set up to handle.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1973 GTO is a very nice/interesting car...the 1st of the "Collonade" series. MAKE SURE you can find parts, especially body panels before you get started. 1973 was not a good yeay for US sheetmetal, lots of rust issues! Eric :cheers


----------

